# Llave o tablero conmutador para grupo electrógeno



## celtronics2011 (Sep 30, 2013)

hola buenas tardes,
me urge un diagrama de un tablero de contactores
para mi taller electronico que esta  fuera de la ciudad,
les esplico un poco 
la luz electrica del pueblo  esta ecendida desde 11.00 am a 11.00  pm
yo dispongo de un generador honda modelo :eu20  






espero que me oriente como armar un tablero recomendado que me permita tener fluido electrico las 24horas del dia 

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

¿ De conmutación manual o automática ?


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 30, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De conmutación manual o automática ?



automatica  si fuera posible
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> automatica  si fuera posible
> gracias



*No* vale la pena automático ya que el generador lo debes arrancar manualmente y se te complicaría bastante.

Yo te aconsejo algo así:




1 Conecta tu casa a la red eléctrica.
0 No conecta a nada
2 Conecta la casa a tu generador.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 30, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *No* vale la pena automático ya que el generador lo debes arrancar manualmente y se te complicaría bastante.
> 
> Yo te aconsejo algo así:
> 
> ...



esto seria la forma manual??


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> esto seria la forma manual??



Sip           .


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 30, 2013)

disculpe mi ignorancia y   con que nombre lo busco en el mercado
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> disculpe mi ignorancia y   con que nombre lo busco en el mercado
> gracias



*"Conmutador rotativo para 2 vías"*

Esto en una casa de electricidad industrial


----------



## opamp (Sep 30, 2013)

Celtronics2011, la "solución" full electrónica es un UPS TRUE ON LINE de 2KVA , la mayoría emplea 4 baterías de 12V haciendo un pack de 48V. Tu equipo funciona a 1600VA por 4Horas. AHI!!! Esta el inconveniente de tipo económico para esa potencia y tiempo de autonomía se necesita 4 baterías de 12V de 150Ah aprox.....puedes comprar tu conmutador rotatorio de 3 posiciones , ON-OFF-ON, en Lima por el jr Pachitea y alrededores, puedes escoger de 15 Amperios, yo compraría uno de 25Amperios como mínimo,  se aconseja que conmutes cuando no exista carga, " con todo apagado ".


----------

